# Listen to Britney Spears' new album!!



## labellavita7 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys, MTV is streaming Britney's new album til its release next Tuesday.  I'm not that impressed, a couple of songs I like but that's it.  Check it out for yourselves and let us know what you think!

http://www.mtv.com/music/the_leak/br...ears/blackout/#


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

This is going to be known as  "THAT" album. .. you know , the laughable one. the odd album..


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you kidding? I listend to the whole thing and it's all going on my cardio playlist on my ipod.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

i love it! some songs not soo good but who cares? shes amazing! and i hope everyone leaves her alone because its so annoying that everyones so negative about her just because she went abit crazy lol... get over it, its life! people change


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love it! some songs not soo good but who cares? shes amazing! and i hope everyone leaves her alone because its so annoying that everyones so negative about her just because she went abit crazy lol... get over it, its life! people change_

 
It's one thing if she goes crazy, it's another if she's putting her kids into it. That's unforgivable.

As far as the album goes, it's got some catchy beats, but it's not all that "good"-I mean, as good as a Britney Spears album can be. It sounds like a machine is doing most of the singing for her though.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Saying that she went a 'bit' crazy is like saying my hair is a 'bit' red.


----------



## frocher (Oct 24, 2007)

......


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

well shes bound to go crazy with all the attention she gets. and with her kids? well magazines/papers etc make everything seem worse than they really are. Even K Fed had an interview in an english magazine saying most of it looks worse than it is.. and he should know because he knows brit. 

but whatever i wish her all the luck in the world and im glad she made a come back. too bad about the bad hair extentions


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

I dunno.. all I can imagine while listening to it , is a jacked up britney behind the mic.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_LMAO!

Edit:  I just realized you may not be joking.  If you weren't sorry, didn't mean to be rude._

 
Meh. I'm not too proud to admit I've got N'Sync, Britney, DJ Sammy, and Darude on my cardio list. I don't care about lyrics but I enjoy the beat while traversing or whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I dunno.. all I can imagine while listening to it , is a jacked up britney behind the mic._

 
I try to block that part out.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 24, 2007)

I haven't listened to it, but I heard it's pretty good. A shame, considering she's too far gone to properly promote it.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't buy it, you're giving her coke money!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 25, 2007)

the last song on there is great!!! yay for divorces


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 25, 2007)

im afraid to listen. ive been dying for a new album but im afraid it will be horrible. i dont want to be dissapointed. i'll still buy it though, b/c i love britney. and i buy just about everything with her on it. im lame i know!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
I try to block that part out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just can't listen and not think about her awful looking extensions poking up everywhere


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 25, 2007)

i actually like it lol
ive been a fan of britney and it sounds like her other stuff but more techno-ish


----------



## XShear (Oct 26, 2007)

I only dig a few of them, but being a fan, I'm grabbing the album next week!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 26, 2007)

"Piece of me" is the only song I can bare.


----------

